# Good finish for padauk?



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Well, my Christmas boxes are coming along nicely and now it is time for me to start contemplating the finishes I will be using. I have been searching the web and am not finding out much about finishing padauk. I am looking for a finish that really makes it stand out with it's rich color, and at the same time I understand that padauk will eventually change colors on me and possibly turn brown. Is there a good finish that will stave off this browning?

And while we are talking about finishes, I also have pieces of bubinga, zebrawood, walnut, and cocobolo which I need to figure out as well, so suggestions would be most welcome…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

UV light causes the padauk to lose it's bright color. Michael Dresdner has suggested that Armour-All (the car stuff) will help prolong the change in color and limiting exposure to sunlight will also help. Unfortunately Armour-All contains silicon which causes fisheye (craters) to form in film finishes, so an oil based finish like Danish oil or Boiled linseed oil (BLO) maybe the only choice if you pre-treat the wood with Armour-All. I have pretty much banned any silicon containing material from my shop, as I usually finish with lacquer or shellac. Just be careful with the stuff if you ever plan to get into film finishes. Another alternative is to finish with whatever you like and put Armour-All over the top when the finish cures. Paduak will darken over time, no matter what you use.

We like when the darkening occurs over time with Cherry. Paduak, Purpleheart just will darken over time eventually. it's just an unfortunate fact of the wood.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Douglas for the advice. I was actually thinking of maybe using Danish oil. I have never considered armour-all. I may have to research that some more. With oil based finishes like danish or teak oil, can you put paste wax over top after the oil has dried?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I don't know if shellac will cover-up the armor-all treatment.

Penofin makes a 99% UV penetrating oil finish. It's an outdoor marine finish, used for mahogany boats and log cabins. I've used it but have never tried to test it against another finish over time. They say it works.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the clue, Doug. I'm abut to turn a few pens out of padauk.
As they are intended to be Christmas pens I want to keep them as red as possible.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Danged if I can lay "hands" on the exact link I read when I posted yesterday. But this is to the site where Dresdner posts some real honeys on finishing.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Nov 2, 2007)

Great site Douglas, thanks for the link! He seems to recommend a UV inhibiting urethane. I will research more before making a decision, and I will hope that others continue to post recommendations in this thread…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Somewhere in there was the original one about armour-all too. The only draw back about the UV inhibitors which would be in spar varnish and the urethane is that they will muddy up the grain, which the armour-all with a Danish oil follow up won't do. My answer is to use Cardinal wood (aka Bloodwood) which doesn't fade. Redheart, another highly colored wood does fade or mellow to more brownish tints. Bloodwood stays rich and red. I have a Padauk 1˝x12˝x48˝ up on the shelf that has been there since I found out about this.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

love the colors either way ! darkened or newly cut !


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Sgt,

Thanks for the post. I have just acquired two pieces of Padauk that are 6/4 21"x 15' (both from the same tree) for a steal and was planning on making a desk from it. I had heard that the wood goes through quite the color change as it ages. I think I be ordering some of that Penofin Oil finish for that project.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I, too, did a little research

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Characteristics_of_padauk.html

Robert Sorby's web site says use Danish oil whist sanding. Keeps the dust down and fills the pores

Like cocobola it is a nasal irritant so make sure you wear a dust mask.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the information gentlemen : )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Armour all may save your color but contains silicone that will fish eye when in contact with clear coats. or many other finishes . if you use it don't use it were you will finish other projects because it will contaminate
your other work.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up regarding the contamination , Jim : )


----------



## windsurf_mike (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using automotive clear top coat. As far as I know, it has the best UV blocker there is. So far nothing has changed color or tone.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've worked a fair bit with padauk. My experience is that an oil finish like Danish oil or BLO will darken it considerably. Poly by itself will keep the color bright. If you keep it away from sunlight, it will retain i's color.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Douglas - I use a lot of Spar because it seems to pop the grain like Blo, not "muddy" it as you said. This is just my experience with Min Wax Spar.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Seal with clear/de-waxed shellac. Top coat with waterbased poly. Keep out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

My experience with it is that padauk will run a bit. If you wipe-on a clear finish on a project made of padauk and something like maple, the color of the padauk will bleed onto the maple if you're not careful.


----------



## robertchella (Jul 16, 2011)

I am planning on making a desk out of wood. I really need to know what type of wood and finish I should use. It will receive a lot of wear and tear and I have seen some desks that look great with wear on them. What should I use to achieve this effect?kenroy home


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Although this topic was posted years ago, it has been revived…

I use danish oil, then seal with shelac and then wax.

It did darken the padauck a bit. I felt it was richer being darker.


----------



## Frankenboom (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information! I'm making a few boxes out of padauk, and while the wood is very beautiful, It's hard to work with hand tools. I was worried about finishing, but this has helped a lot. thanks!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

After trying many different combinations for dark woods, I find that spraying a lacquer is my first choice and brushing on a gloss poly as my second choice. I also try to finish as soon after final sanding as possible.


----------

